# Maverick Remote



## bassman

I took my Taylor Weekender back to Lowes.  It would only stay on for a minute or two then shut itself off.  Every time I wanted to check the temp, I had to turn the unit back on.  I found the Maverick at Bed Bath and Beyond, so decided to try it.  Are there any quirks with this one that I should be aware of?  Thanks in advance. 

                                                        Keith


----------



## smokin for life

I have the E-7 & E-73, never had any problem with either one of them.


----------



## blacknbluedog

Do the boiling water thing to make sure its accurate. I had to have one replaced because it was off. Do not rest the smoker probe directly on the grill.
Brian


----------



## bassman

Thanks Brian, I'll do that.  I used it yesterday when I smoked the fatty.  It was done and not dried out, but just to make sure, I'll check it anyway.   Keith


----------



## oillogger

Smokin for life,

Which Maverick you like the best and why?


----------



## capt dan

I have 1 ET-73 and 1 ET-72. The 73 has  2 probes, the 72 has one. I like the  73 better, but  I like the probe for the 72 better(thicker and longer wire lead). The 72 can turn on without opening up the back of the transmitter. I have always  hated that with the 73! Paid 32 bucks for the 72 at BB & B, and 45 bucks for the 73 online.


----------



## smok'n steve

I like my 73, but I agree with the Capt that removing the back pieces to switch are a pain.  You have to do this if and WHEN the remote stops receiving signals.  Sort of re-booting it.  I have now just removed all the rear parts from my 73 and just leave it all open in the back, batteries exposed.  Also, on the remote part, the dipswitch is getting loose, so I do not use it to go on or off, I use the battery by pulling it out or putting it back.

The only complaint is the range, not much more than 50 to 75 feet.  I tend to put the remote outside a window or door so I can see it and so that it doesn't lock up if it loses its signal.

I really love the fact I can monitor smoker temp and the roast of my choice and have found that the 73 has stayed accurate.


----------



## walking dude

i got one for christmas and i LOVE it.....tho i do agree, pulling the back off to turn on/off is a pain.........Steve......i am sure you know if it rains, to make sure the back is on..........i also have a problem with the lil dial thingybobby you turn to open up the back.......one side keeps popping out......i am afraid sooner or later, the lil leggy thingybobby will break off.......

OTHER THAN THAT..........i love it.........my "NEST" is in the basement......with this remote, i don't have to run up and down the stairs to check temps.....plus with two probes i have both meat and smoker.....important on the smoker temps......when temps get too high, i can dragg my sorry *ss upstairs to adjust the dampers.........or to low.......stir up or add more charchol.....instead of having momma......who "nests" upstairs to check temps......

all i need now is a baby monitor camera, so i can tell when i need to add more smoking wood,.....like when the TBS stops.............

i know.......lazy


----------



## smok'n steve

Yeah, its the thingybobby that frustrated me so much.  I finally told my self, Life's too short for this, so I just put all those little pieces and covers,etc in a plastic baggy(well, i'm still not ready to throw em away Dude) Baby Steps I guess---anyway, I use an EZ-up when it rains or cabbage leaves?

Time for bed, Hey we had leftovers tonight, but I couldn't find the leftover thread that was out a few days ago, but I made Bratty Pork Pizza which was Brisket, fatty, and pulled pork all on fresh dough. Yum---Good Night:-)


----------



## 3montes

I just bought the Et 73 online for 39 bucks. They hit me 10 bucks for shipping. I hate those checkouts that don't reveal the shipping to you untill the last step. By then you have already entered cc info and shipping address. 
Sounds like it is a good functional unit but cheaply made?? I went with it strictly because of the dual probe. Can you use only one probe at a time? Say you are doing spares or baby backs and can't use the meat probe will the smoker probe work on it's own? I also have the Weber Lifestyle remote. I think this is the Oregon Scientific under the Weber name. I used it for prime rib and has worked well. you choose meat doneness rare, medium or well insted of a actual temp which is a drawback however. But a well built unit.


----------



## wahouse8

I bought a Maverick one probe for xmas for myself! and used it twice before returning it for another one.  Someone it got stuck reading HI and wouldn't stop beeping so I tried everything and evetually brought it back.  I got the other one yesterday and used it the first time no problem and hope it holds out.  I paid $14.99 at Canadian Tire (in Canada).

What is the boiling trick?


----------



## jts70

Water boils at 212 F , knowing this allows to calibrate the probe as this is a absolute mark for you to measure against.


----------



## walking dude

i got one for christmas and i LOVE IT............and yes you can use just the smoker probe.........i use it for when i cold smoke, or do ribs, where there is no real meat to insert the meat probe.........

now, if only if would tell me when the smoker stops producing smoke, i.e. the chunk box needs more wood...........maybe a baby monitor camera is in order.............

it is also known as the redi-chek


----------



## pduke216

Is this the same as the Maverick E-73? I bought one yesterday because I heard good things about it.


----------



## walking dude

no duke......its not........the ET-73 Redi-check is two probed......and white


http://www.zenreich.com/ZenWeb/redichecksmoker.htm


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

The thing popping out of the back and the little tiny switches... are problems but mine has performed well.... 

got a new single probe (Oregon Scientific) from Smokeys my Pet that talks and is really kool....


----------



## 3montes

I tested my ET-73 using the boiling water and crushed ice and water test. The results are:
Boiling water:
Smoker probe sat at 212 for about 2 minutes and then went to 213 where it stayed.
Food probe reached 210 and held there the entire time. Kept both probes in the water 2 to 3 minutes and did not allow them to touch the bottom of the pan.
Also tested my Brinkmann thermomter that mounts in the door of my SnP. Never reached above 200. This thermometer is quite old and has seen some abuse. I wonder if a new one would be closer?

Crushed ice and water:
Crushed ice in a plastic cup. Added cold tap water and stirred. Put both probes in the water and let sit for about 5 to 7 minutes. Both probes leveled out at 34. Never varied from that.
Overall I would say the Maverick (at least my probes) are quite accurate. Or at least accurate enough to do the job. I am especially pleased with the smoker probe being as close as it is.
Looking forward to my first smoke. Looks like Sunday if I can find a decent slab of spares.


----------



## panhead

i just got 2 maverick et-807c digital thermometer and timer as a gift from my mother in law....does anyone use these ,are they any good ????


----------



## pne123

I have the 73.  the smoker probe just died.  all i get is HHH on the display.  It only lasted one season.  It was silly to have to take the door off to turn on/off.  Could not use a weather proof switch?  also it would lose connection and gave you no warning.  had to go outside to verify.  I guess you could watch it for several minutes to see if the receiver symbol comes on or not.  Our baby monitor lets you know if it is out of range or not and is less money.  It will also reconnect w/o turning everything off and on again.
Was satified w/ it but has a lot of room for improvement


----------



## bwsmith_2000

I have the ET 73 and other than the switch under the panel on the back, I've  been very pleased with it. Mine lasted two years before the food probe went out. I checked with Maverick and found replacement probes are a little expensive. A two pack runs $20 if I remember correctly. I'm now trying the Oregon Scientific. It's not the two probe model but I'll trade the two probe for a couple single probes if I can get more durability and convenience (switch under the back cover).


----------



## glued2it

I have the dual probe ET-83 and have been overall real pleased with it! I need to find another one today.


----------



## av8tor

I just bought a Maverick ET-77 from Costco for $19.  Works like a champ.  Single probe but heck I can buy two for less money than the double probes.  If one breaks I just add another $19 unit.


----------



## av8tor

After I posted the above reply I was thinking if in fact you can run two remotes at the same time, does anyone know if this will work?


----------



## rw willy

Just bought a dual probe Maverick ET-73.  Had good luck with it.
Checked them in boiling water.  Dead on.
$36.99 @ Kitchen and Company in the Festival @ Abingdon.


----------



## mcp9

just ordered the et-73 yesterday.  what do i rest the smoker probe on when checking the champer temp?


----------



## kratzx4

The ET-73 has a bracket for the smoker probe. it attaches to you grate. Or at least me has


----------



## tjw in kans

got the redi-check et-7 for christmas, tried it out today for the first time, worked ok as long as the remote was within 2 feet of transmitter, moved inside house, and across deck, about 10 feet away both times, temp reading went to _ _ _. boot, boot and reboot, installed new batteries, manually programmed, same thing. either this is a poor product, or i got a dud.


----------



## walking dude

send it back and get the et-73.........got mine for christmas..........the remote werks in my basement.........kitchen..........bedroom.........  .werks GREAT........i know the older 73's was having problems........haven't heard of the 7's having them tho


----------



## ba_loko

tjw, If you haven't done so already, I'd recommend changing the batteries in both units and trying it again.


----------



## tjw in kans

changed batteries, bought fresh batteries, same thing. no receipt as it was a christmas present, think i got a dud unit.


----------



## smok'n steve

Hey, I used to work F  f F F F F FFor the P p p P P Ppower companN N N N-y and they said the E E E E E Electromagnetic fF F Flux would not h H H H Hurt mmmmmmMme even though it u U U used t T T To screw up all my ccccc c-credit cards and made my Ppppp P pickles longer----Uhm was there a 3 phase 12,470 Volt power line overhead or nearby when you were using this remote transmitter?


----------



## av8tor

I bought two Maverick ET-77's  from Costco for $19 each. Works like a champ.
I am going to buy another.


----------



## av8tor

I am not sure if this is correct or not but I have always suspended the probe from the pan floor so as to not influence the reading of the water.  I would think the pan floor may be hotter. 

Does anyone really know at what location on the probe the thermocouple is?


----------



## tjw in kans

maverick customer service e mailed me right back this a.m. and had me send it back. looked on their websight, this thing lists for 79 bucks, kids really went overboard for christmas. if the remote has some range to it when i get it back, i will  be happy. i like the features and dual probes.


----------



## walking dude

yeah........the 73 rox.......

look around.......my wife got it for me for christmas, and only payed bout 50 bux for, shipped.....


also......a interesting thread........

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...7290051153/p/2


----------



## tjw in kans

it has been a little over a month since i sent my unit in for warranty repair, e mailed them today  and did get a response, "cant locate your paperwork, the person that handles returns is gone for the day and wont return until tuesday", not real encouraging at this point.


----------



## tjw in kans

after 6 weeks, finally received a new unit.


----------



## tjw in kans

if you are in the market for a digital/remote, you may want to shop locally if possible, a defective unit right out of the box may eat up your savings with the shipping costs, plus costs to return. bed, bath and beyond sells them here locally, go imagine.


----------



## monicotti

I just got my Maverick Redicheck Smoker in the mail and was playing around with it in the kitchen last nite. I have question. After setting the high and low on the transmitter unit should the transmitter display the current temps? All I saw was dashes i think. The receiver was alternating the between the smoker and meat  temps correctly. The instructions kinda suck although i didnt have too much time to play. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## fatback joe

Yes it should.


----------



## fatback joe

You sure you got what you are calling the receiver and transmitter straight?  RX is where you set your alarm pts.........the TX is where you should see the smoker and meat temp alternate.


----------



## fatback joe

This pic is of the receiver.

If I had to guess (and assuming everything is working correctly) I would guess that you turned them on in the wrong order.  You need to turn on the TX first (the one with the probes) and then the receiver and you should not get the dashes.

Hope that helped and sorry for the multiple posting


----------



## monicotti

So if I understand correctly both units should display the current temperatures?


----------



## walking dude

yes........IF you have the probes plugged in.........you need to turn em both on really close to the same time.........


----------



## seaham358

What the others said... Put probes in unit... Turn on.. Right away turn on the 2nd unit.  After you get temp readings set high and low temps..


----------



## monicotti

Ok, after its set what do I do to put it into the monitor temperature mode? Im talking about the reciever. All I see is 3 flashing dashes on both the meat and smoker temp display. Sorry to be such a pain in the arse.


----------



## monicotti

Ok I got it now. All I had to do was turn on the reciever first, so Im a jackass 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Thanks for all the responses and again sorry for being a pita. Im a happy smoker now and cant wait till the weakend to give it test run.


----------



## fatback joe

Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## flyin'illini

Mon, Don't feel bad as I had some recent challenges learning to 're-set' the alarm properly. (other than keeping the smoking in correct temp range!)  

Here is the thread in case you have similar issues:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...860#post197860


----------



## grillin_all_day

i actually just ordered my et-73 and am really looking forward to using it! hopefully i won't have any problems, but if i do, at least i know where to go for tips.


----------

